# Openly Gay Rapper



## Serina (Jul 15, 2011)

So there's an openly gay rapper.

Considering how the general public tends to respond to homosexuality, I applaud the man for being so open - especially since the hip-hop community, as far as I know, can be one of the harshest when it comes to accepting things that are "different than usual," if you know what I'm saying.

http://www.thelocoworld.com/2011/06/flame-...-free-download/

The music on the mixtape isn't bad. I had to completely delete one of the songs (the one that samples fireflies) because it was just way unprofessional. He could have produced a few of the songs better, too. But in general, I enjoyed it.

Thoughts?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 15, 2011)

meh. I could  care less about his preferences...does this somehow affect his music? If he's a good rapper then that should not be relevant,  I think there may be more rappers who are gay but are afraid of being stigmatized.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 15, 2011)

Not really, I don't see the difference in a gay rapper and a straight rapper.  It's nothing to be ashamed of and it's nothing to be looked down on for.

Besides, the only thing one should be ashamed of when they're rapping is the fact that they're rapping, no higher shame than that...


----------



## Serina (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not trying to define him by his homosexuality or anything - in a world like this, I just think it's worth noting.

The day that it will be considered totally irrelevant will be a good one indeed.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 15, 2011)

Serina said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to define him by his homosexuality or anything - in a world like this, I just think it's worth noting.
> 
> The day that it will be considered totally irrelevant will be a good one indeed.


That will be the same day that racism is as well.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 15, 2011)

That's great that he's open about it, but really how is his music?


----------



## nando (Jul 15, 2011)

there are several gay rappers. at gay pride there is always gay and lesbian rappers on stage. there is also a really hardcore one but i don't listen to hip hop so can't tell you any of their names. one i heard once sounded like gansta rap but the lyrics were explicitly gay.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 15, 2011)

I anticipate his cover of "Baby Got Back".

But seriously, there's plenty of LGBT musicians, rap's just a shitty group to be in.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 15, 2011)

Actually, 2 episodes of the Boondocks called "The Story of Gangstalicious" actually do an in-depth yet slightly subtle look on the subject.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Actually, 2 episodes of the Boondocks called "The Story of Gangstalicious" actually do an in-depth yet slightly subtle look on the subject.




I got that thuggin' loooove.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Actually, 2 episodes of the Boondocks called "The Story of Gangstalicious" actually do an in-depth yet slightly subtle look on the subject.


Subtle? And I was just about to post that. Beat me to it.


Spoiler: Brief summary for those who haven't seen it




Rapper cross-dresses, tries to have sex with dudes while making obviously homosexual music and such and attempting to hide his sexuality. It's kind of hilarious. Riley ends up with a purse. A pimp named Slickback intervenes to explain that there are many things he puts over hoes but homies are not one of them.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 15, 2011)

Everyone's got a shtick. These days the gay shtick is used to stand out so everyone can say how wonderful and brave this person is but in reality it's all for PR. He's using the gay thing to make a buck.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 15, 2011)

I was under the impression every rapper was openly gay.


----------



## krzym1 (Jul 15, 2011)

dickfour said:
			
		

> These days the gay shtick is used to stand out so everyone can say how wonderful and brave this person is but in reality it's all for PR. He's using the gay thing to make a buck.



My thoughts exactly.

And also politically correct people say homosexuality is normal, so I completely dont understand them when they describe someone who admitted to be gay as "brave person". I mean liek, heterosexuality is also normal will I be considered brave if I go shouting on the streets that I'm straight?


----------



## Serina (Jul 15, 2011)

krzym1 said:
			
		

> dickfour said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the good news, clearly, is that everyone here is of sound mind - so of course it's not a big deal. the rest of the world, though, isn't quite as sane as we are.


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 15, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> I was under the impression every rapper was openly gay.



This.

I was going into this thread with this thought...

I agree. What does his sexual preference have to do with his music? Why would people care? People still buy albums and jizz their pants over them.

Look at Justin Bieber and User.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 15, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean Usher?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 16, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> I was under the impression every rapper was openly gay.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 17, 2011)

attention whore much?


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 17, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> attention whore much?



Any evidence that he's actively pushing the gay angle himself?  Or is it just the fact that the industry is so homophobic that a gay rapper is news?

Saw similar comments on a news article over here about a lesbian female newsreader.  The article was all how she had "Sensationally revealed to the company news letter that she was a lesbian" and the comments were all "So what, stop looking for attention, you don't see me going around announcing I'm straight" etc.

Actually, she was just the subject of the weekly "Who's who" column, which always has a section about family life. It stated, in a matter of fact way, that she lived with her partner Sarah and two dogs.  It was the media and the commentors making a big deal out of it, not her.


----------



## Jockel (Jul 17, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> meh. I *could  care less* about his preferences...


Glad to see that you care.

Regarding topic: Who gives a shit? Oh wow some dude is gay, I'll call the newspapers.
This is the 21st century, better start acting like it.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 17, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, there is evidence

"Loco’s determined to be the first Rapper that happens to stir the mainstream charts while being an “Out Gay” Artist/Entertainer."

source his homepage, "about Loco"  http://www.thelocoworld.com/about-loco/

only his music talent shuld be relevent for his profession.. so attention whore much


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 17, 2011)

OK...maybe this sounds like a dumb question but...what does him being gay have to do with anything? I don't in all seriousness see how it makes even the slightest difference. One of my best friends is gay, and if he hadn't have outright told me I don't think I'd even have noticed. He's no different to the rest of my friends. He plays pool, he drinks, he makes cutting remarks about Justin Bieber and the many reasons why he should be burned at the stake. The fact that he prefers the company of men makes literally no difference to his personality or his abilities. 

So why would being gay have anything to do with being a rapper? Unless he suffers from some sort of debilitating mental damage that prevents his vocal chords from working unless he's got the cast of the YMCA dance as his backup singers, I don't see why his sexuality needs to be noteworthy. If he's rapping for gay rights then fair enough. But if he's using his sexuality to stand out from the crowd in an effort to make money, then frankly he makes me sick. Not because he's gay, but because he's a bell-end. As was stated by koimayeul, only his musical talent should be in question here. 

Of course in the Age of Bieber, having musical talent is strictly optional for a musical career. It's all about the gimmick.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 17, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> only his music talent shuld be relevent for his profession.. so attention whore much



I find it difficult to think of any mainstream artists who get by on talent alone, particularly in rap, it's also image.  Are rappers who bang on about how many women they get attention whoring their heterosexuality?  I'm pretty sure if you look at your favourite artists you'll see them wearing distinctive clothes, doing photoshoots, marketing t-shirts, having a unique logo....


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 17, 2011)

Eh. I don't see the fuss, to be honest. The guy's doing his 'thang' [wait, isn't that more of an urban slang rahter than rap?] in terms of music and, uh, physical/emotional/sexual practices.

I'd give the man [girl? wtf do they want us to call them without sounding sexist/discriminatory? I'm sort of unclear on this] the benefit of the doubt. If he says he's gay and there's no strong evidence [i.e. not circumstantial] to suggest that he isn't, then why doubt him? And why deprive him of the publicity it generates? The whole entertainment industry, has this intrinsic value of being built upon publicity [and sadly, sometimes talent takes a backseat]. You could do worse [y'know, like *cough*Paris*cough* and *cough*Kim K*cough*].


----------



## dickfour (Jul 17, 2011)

Doesn't look very loco to me. There's there's a word I could use to describe him but I'll leave that up to your imagination.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 18, 2011)

If anybody was wondering what his sound was like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuC-6NMQx1c


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 18, 2011)

nothing outstanding so generic rap and annoying music though :/


----------



## Serina (Jul 18, 2011)

*facepalm*

I said this earlier -> 

"the good news, clearly, is that everyone here is of sound mind - so of course it's not a big deal. the rest of the world, though, isn't quite as sane as we are."


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm gonna make a thread that says: Openly female Temper... Just to see if it generates ANY interest whatsoever...


----------



## nando (Jul 18, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna make a thread that says: Openly female Temper... Just to see if it generates ANY interest whatsoever...




actually openly female tempers always shock me.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jul 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I actually think Usher has some amazing songs. Don't compare him to JB.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't care either if he was gay or not(if he is, of course). The only thing that matters is his personallity. Yes, I kind of disagree with homosexuality, since it isn't humanly possible to be homosexual, but you can only act like one. But, at the same time, I respect him for his opinions. 

So, I wouldn't give a shnanagon about his sex life. What I don't get is how we mixed music with sex?


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 23, 2011)

There's Nothing Wrong About Being Openly Gay Or Even Gay At All But The Rapping Part Is Wrong! Rap Sucks And The Only Good Music Out There Is Avenged Sevenfold  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 R.I.P The Reverend Tholomew Plague


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 23, 2011)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> There's Nothing Wrong About Being Openly Gay Or Even Gay At All But The Rapping Part Is Wrong! Rap Sucks And The Only Good Music Out There Is Avenged Sevenfold
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do You Have Brain Spasms That Cause You To Type Like A Moron That Capitalizes Every God Damn Word?
You Look Stupid As Hell When You Do This, And Literate People Will Have Trouble Reading Your Sentences Normally.


----------



## Quincy (Jul 23, 2011)

Whoa that was a terrifying misread.. I've read "Openly gay raper"


----------



## DeathStrudel (Jul 23, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> I kind of disagree with homosexuality, since it isn't humanly possible to be homosexual, but you can only act like one.


huh? I think you're a bit confused about what homosexuality is


----------



## smile72 (Jul 26, 2011)

RoyalCardMan do you know what homosexuality is?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 26, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not THAT guy... Ugh, a thread already got locked the other day with his participation [not blaming him entirely, but he was part of it]. Ignore him.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 26, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 27, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Spoiler


WHAT did i just see rofl wish i didn't open that spoiler tag


----------

